# Anyone use basecamp?



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

Does any where use basecamp? I thought about using it so we could give customers access to see when milestones are reached along with photo updates of their project .. Because we are in new construction thought it would be a great way for customers to connect with us even tho they don't really know us because we work for he builder.. Thought about water marking the images so when we encourage social media sharing of their pictures our web address is right there :thumbup:

So if u currently use basecamp could you tell me if its possible to add a non contributor to the project but still see certain items? And do they get email notification?


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

lol guess not


----------

